# Schonzeit für Dorsche?



## haukep (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen eine alarmierenden Artikel in dem Meeresanglermagazin des DMV gelesen, dass es dem Dorschbestand absolut miserabel geht.

Ich als Angler plädiere schon sehr lange für eine Schonzeit des Dorsches, in der ein totales Fangverbot herrscht - auch für uns Angler.

Nun würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung dazu wissen. Seit ihr generell für eine Schonzeit, oder dagegen?


----------



## Rosi (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Zu Weihachten werden manchmal Wünsche wahr!. Die Schonzeit kann von Jan - Aug dauern, in Nord u Ostsee. Jetzt kommt das aber. Wenn unsere Politiker das nicht durchsetzen können, wie sollen sich die paar Angler, die als Verein organisiert sind, für den Dorsch stark machen?? Es ging doch gerade durch die ges. Presse, daß Kontrollen nur sehr widerwillig von einigen EU-Ländern durchgeführt werden und vorgeschlagene Schongebiete blockiert wurden. Wenn die Fischer noch 2300 Tonnen- 1,3 mio Dorsche a 2Kg, nur alleine und offiziell in Ostdeutschland fangen dürfen, fällt mein bisschen geangelter Dorsch nicht ins Gewicht. Das ist ein Politikum, die Diskussion darüber wird in Brüssel geführt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin Moin ,
klar muß es eine Schonzeit geben . Jedes Tier mit Nachwuchs im Bauch hat eine Schonzeit nur Dorsch nicht und der Bestand ist nachweißlich nun mal gefährtet . Ich persönlich habe meine Schonzeit von Januar bis März für Dorsch . Eine Schonzeit kann und darf aber nur eine Maßnahme sein , wenn wir ehrlich was für den Dorsch tun wollen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hallo und Moin,

ganz kristallklar. Ja. Dass, was jetzt von der EU beschlossen wurde, ist ein Armutzeugniss unserer Politiker... Nordsee: Null Einschränkung. Ostsee: Nur Lippenbekenntnisse. Davon wird sich der Bestand nicht erholen können. In den letzten dreißig Jahren ist der Dorschbestand um 90% kaputtgefischt worden. Mir wird da schlecht, wenn ich die "Begründungen" der jeweiligen Politiker anhören muß. Ganz egal, ob aus den Niederlanden - (die Schlimmsten) - oder DK und unsere Republik. Den Berufsfischern wird eingeräumt, mit dem Raubbau weiterzumachen, bis der LETZTE Fisch in ihren Netzen zappelt. Ökologisch und wirtschaftlich ein Wahnsinn. Der Berufsfischer sägt sich selbst den Ast ab.
Ich lebe im Ruhrgebiet, und bin hier geboren. Diese Region ist von Strukturkriesen nicht verschont worden. Hunderttausende Arbeitsplätze sind weg. Auch mein Job als Stahlwerksmalocher. Wurde da so ein Gewese für die Einzelschicksale gemacht? Dreihundert Berufsfischer in Deutschland können sich das auf die Glatze nageln, dass sie für die Ausrottung einer Spezies mitverantwortlich sind. Bei Opel und Karstadt wird es "Betriebsbedingte Kündigungen" geben. Kommt auf die Kumpels zu, weil für die Hauptaktionäre zuwenig Dividende rauskommt.
Damit müssen wir an Rhein und Ruhr fertig werden. Und das werden die Menschen hier schaffen. Ich habe ganz dollen Respekt für den Beruf eines Fischers und seiner Familien und ziehe meinen Hut. Aber, so geht es nicht weiter.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Bison (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Über eine Schonzeit wird dann wohl erst diskutiert, wenn er endgültig weg ist...


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@Bison,

ja, so weit wird es kommen. Wir können uns ja dann die Dorsche im neuem, ausgebauten Meeresaquarium in Burg auf Fehmarn anschauhen.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> @Bison,
> 
> ja, so weit wird es kommen. Wir können uns ja dann die Dorsche im neuem, ausgebauten Meeresaquarium in Burg auf Fehmarn anschauhen.
> 
> Gruß...Peter


Und selbst da interessieren sich die Leute eher für die Haie !


----------



## petipet (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@Mario,

so makabar, leider wohl war. Aber wir können etwas tuen. Etwa: Gute Eltern zu seien... unseren Kindern ihre Welt zeigen.. und wie sie damit umgehen können. Du tust das. Da bin ich mir sicher. Auch alle Boardies. Bin stolz drauf, Boardie zu sein. Bestimmt können wir etwas Ausrichten, zum Guten.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Bison (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Dorsch noch ein "relativ" kleines Problem...

Der Mensch neigt gern dazu alles kaputt zu machen, ohne Rücksicht auf gar nichts. Bis 2030-50 sollen etwa 20 % der Arten weltweit ausgestorben sein, da der MENSCH bis dahin den ganzen Regenwald abgeholzt hat. Und der ist nunmal der artenreichste Lebensraum (über Wasser), insbesondere der Insekten. Es befindet sich quasi auf jedem Baum eine andere Insektenart und mit jedem abgeholzten Baum verschwindet diese dann auch...

Also ich denke dass ganze ist ein Problem in überdimensionalen Größen...

...Es kann aber jeder etwas dafür tun und z.B. den kleinen Dorsch wieder frei lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass er den großen Netzen entkommt...


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen eine alarmierenden Artikel in dem Meeresanglermagazin des DMV gelesen, dass es dem Dorschbestand absolut miserabel geht.
> 
> ...


 
ich habe für das NEIN gestimmt da es keinen sinn macht eine generelle schonzeit einzuführen. übrigens der nette herr der den bericht geschrieben hat, hat uns beim dmv auch gesagt, dass der jahrgang 2004 von jungdorschen der beste seit knapp 15 jahren gewesen ist. hinzu kommen der bombenstarke bestand der mefo,heringe,lachse und platten !!!

schonzeiten können,aber müssen nicht zum erhalt eines guten dorschbestandes beitragen. wichtiger sind SCHONGEBIETE in dem der dorsch laicht. in diesen gebieten muss meiner meinung nach das ganze jahr fangverbot gelten. in den usa haben sie mit vielen kleinen schongebieten an ihren küsten hervorragende ergebnisse erzielt. keine der anbgegriffenen fischebestände war nach nur 3 jahren nicht mehr in gefahr #6 
es sollten gebiete wie "tonne 5,sagasbank usw..." sein.
vom öresund mal ganz zu schweigen,aber da haben wir leider keine aktien drinnen.


----------



## Forellenudo (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



> Es kann aber jeder etwas dafür tun und z.B. den kleinen Dorsch wieder frei lassen,


 genau das habe ich in Norwegen gemacht,und was sehe ich Abends im Filetirraum?andere Angler die die kleinen gefangen haben und gerade am ausnehmen waren,darauf angesprochen meinten die nur"bevor wir gar nichts fangen nehmen wir wenigstens die kleinen mit" #d  #d als wir auf Langeland waren dieses Jahr,hatten mein Sohn und ich 160 Dorsche gefangen,alle über maß,wir hatten uns zum Ziel gemacht,das wir alle unter 50 cm wieder freilassen,und das waren immerhin 105 Dorsche,der Rest hatte 55-80 cm,es geht alles,man muß nur wollen,in Norwegen haben wir schon 2 Tage vor dem Abreisen aufgehört zu Angeln,weil wir gar nicht gewußt hätten wohin mit dem ganzen Fisch.


----------



## kabeljau (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@ Agalatze:
was glaubs du, was mit den vielen jungdorschen pasiert? die landen doch in den engen maschen der heringsfischer. entweder die werdn über bord geschmissen oder zu fischmehl verarbeitet. |kopfkrat 
die schongebite werden bestimmt stellen sein, wo sich keine dorsche aufhaltn. ganz zum schluß krigen die berufsfischer ne unterstüzung von der eu weil nix mehr da is, was sie fangen können.:r 
bis da wird nur gelabert.|bla: 
meine schonzeit ist seit 15.12. und wird bis mitte märz gehn. solange angel ich nich da, wo dorsche sein können. wen das alle angler machn würden würde das dem dorsch etwas helfen. viel bestimt nich aber wen keiner mit was anfängt, dann bleibt das so wie jetzt.#h 

@ Forellenudo:
gute einstellung #6


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				kabeljau schrieb:
			
		

> @ Agalatze:
> was glaubs du, was mit den vielen jungdorschen pasiert? die landen doch in den engen maschen der heringsfischer. entweder die werdn über bord geschmissen oder zu fischmehl verarbeitet. |kopfkrat
> die schongebite werden bestimmt stellen sein, wo sich keine dorsche aufhaltn. ganz zum schluß krigen die berufsfischer ne unterstüzung von der eu weil nix mehr da is, was sie fangen können.:r
> bis da wird nur gelabert.|bla:
> ...


hört sich jetzt zwar blöde an,aber die jungdorsche haben wir zu genüge. die zahlen sprechen für sich ! unser problem ist, dass die großen fette dorschdamen nicht mehr auf ihre "ausgewachsene" größe heran wachsen. denn diese sind super wichtig für den bestand. eine große dorschdame bringt 150 mal mehr dorsche ins leben als nur ein 50 cm dorsch.

und die dorsche die in die netze der heringsfischer gehen sind zwar tragisch, aber keinesfalls bedeutend für eine so starke dezimiernung des dorschbestandes der ostsee.

das problem muss bei den wurzel angepackt werden, und das ist die reine dorschfischerei, denn die sind ausschließlich auf dorsch aus. 
und wenn die fischer die ganze ostsee umgraben wenn sie ihre schleppnetze durch gebiete ziehen wo der dorsch gerne laicht, dann werden ihre laichplätze dadurch zerstört. die unterwasserfauna wird regelrecht "PLATT" gemacht.
durch schongebiete die garnicht befischt werden würde sich so eine fauna und damit lebensraum auch anderer wichtiger arten wieder erholen.
solche gebiete sind äußerst wichtig. denn was nützt es uns wenn zwar eine schonzeit bestehen würde,aber nach der schonzeit wieder alle lebensräume und laichplätze zerstört werden ??? leider bringt das nicht viel.
in anderen ländern wurden solche schongebiete eingeführt und haben wahnsinns erfolge gezeigt. in diesen schongebieten wachsen die eier/jungfische auch wesentlich besser auf-sprich die quote der eier die zum dorsch werden ist erheblich höher.


----------



## Troll-DK (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

moin,
habe ganz klar mit *jajajajajaja* gestimmt.
Wer noch halbwegs seine Sinne beisammen hat, kann doch nicht ernsthaft den Zweig absägen, auf dem wir *alle* sitzen.
Man redet gern viel von der Berufsfischerei, die, zugegebenermassen, den grössten Raubbau an den Beständen betreibt.
Aaaaber, an dieser Stelle möchte ich einmal die Meinung eines Angelladenbesitzers auf Langeland anführen, die keineswegs abwegig ist.
Der gute Mann hat mir so ganz en passant mal vorgerechnet, was wir Angler so an einem ganz normalen Tag aus dem Wasser ziehen:
Wenn man von einem Hafen wie Spodsbjerg ausgeht,von dem aus, sagen wir mal 50, Angler den Belt befischen und jeweils mit ca. 10kg Dorsch heimkehren, macht das schon eine halbe Tonne Fisch. Hochgerechnet auf den ganzen Belt....?!!!- 
Das mag ich gar nicht ausrechnen.
Also *gebt den Dorschen die Chance*, für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. 
Noch eine Bitte: Meidet die Laichgebiete.
Sicher ist es immer spektakulär einen 15kg-Rogner zu haken, der gegafft dem Tod geweiht ist. Aber waidgerecht?- Sportlich?- 
That's my opinion.


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				Troll-DK schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> habe ganz klar mit *jajajajajaja* gestimmt.
> Wer noch halbwegs seine Sinne beisammen hat, kann doch nicht ernsthaft den Zweig absägen, auf dem wir *alle* sitzen.
> Man redet gern viel von der Berufsfischerei, die, zugegebenermassen, den grössten Raubbau an den Beständen betreibt.
> ...


sehr gesunde einstellung von dir #6 
du hast bestimmt mit thomas gesprochen oder ?
na klar darf man die mengen der angler nicht unterschätzen, aber wir machen einen anteil von nichtmal 10 % aus der dorsche die gefangen werden. 
ich hoffe nur dass wirklich mal eine SINNVOLLE verordnung kommt, denn mit dem hinaufsetzen des mindestmaß ist den dorschen so gut wie garnicht geholfen. die kleinen dorsche verenden so oder so in den netzen. entweder durch druck oder sonstwas....


----------



## Troll-DK (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Weihachten werden manchmal Wünsche wahr!. Die Schonzeit kann von Jan - Aug dauern, in Nord u Ostsee. Jetzt kommt das aber. Wenn unsere Politiker das nicht durchsetzen können, wie sollen sich die paar Angler, die als Verein organisiert sind, für den Dorsch stark machen?? Es ging doch gerade durch die ges. Presse, daß Kontrollen nur sehr widerwillig von einigen EU-Ländern durchgeführt werden und vorgeschlagene Schongebiete blockiert wurden. Wenn die Fischer noch 2300 Tonnen- 1,3 mio Dorsche a 2Kg, nur alleine und offiziell in Ostdeutschland fangen dürfen, fällt mein bisschen geangelter Dorsch nicht ins Gewicht. Das ist ein Politikum, die Diskussion darüber wird in Brüssel geführt.


Naja, Rosi-
schau doch mal ein wenig weiter oben in meine AW. Du angelst zwar ein _bisschen_ Dorsch. Aber Tausende andere auch. So wird aus tausenden 'bisschen' schnell 'janz schön ville'!
Nischt für unjut
Troll-DK


----------



## karpfenbrausi (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hallo,

Schonzeiten werden in aller Regel im Zeitraum um das Ablaichen angeordnet. Da aber auch ein 2 Tage oder Wochen vor der Schonzeit gefangener Dorsch nicht mehr ablaicht, macht meiner Meinung nach eine Schonzeit wenig Sinn. Einzig sinnvoll wäre dies bei Arten, die Brutpflege betrieben.
Vielmehr sind Mindestmaß und Fangbegrenzung, sowohl für Berufs-, als auch für Sportfischer unabdingbar, um einen gesunden Bestand zu erhalten, bzw. wieder herzustellen. Und noch wichtiger finde ich entsprechende Kontrollen, denn leider ist es mit der Ehrlichkeit unserer "kollegen" nicht so toll bestellt.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## haukep (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hey Leute!

Danke für eure vielen Antworten! Ich stimme Agalatze zwar zu, dass Schongebiete eine unabdingbare Sache sind, denn das "umgraben" des Meeresbodens ist schon ein Problem, dass wir nicht unterschätzen sollten! Wenn man beispielsweise im Fehmarnbelt angeln möchte und an der Oberfläche Algen schwimmen sieht, dann muss man gar nicht erst anfangen, denn nachts waren die Dänen wieder da....

Aber dennoch halte ich Schonzeiten, in Addition mit den genannten Schonbezirken, für eine sehr wichtige Sache, denn dann können auch kleinere Dorsche, die gerade die Laichgröße erreicht haben, an vielen anderen Gebieten, welche nicht zu den Hauptlaichgebieten zählen, überleben und ein vernünftiges Laichgeschäft verrichten.

Ich habe richtig Angst um die Dorschbestände...


----------



## a.bu (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin Leute ,

möchte mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema sagen . Ich war bis vor kurzem auch der Meinung eine Schonzeit von Januar bis März wäre Sinnvoll , aber das ist ein großer Irrtum . Es gibt in der Ostsee zwei Dorschstämme die zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten laichen . Die Dorsche der Westlichen Ostsee laichen vorwiegend in der jetzt bestehenden Sommerschonzeit  , der Bestand der östlichen Ostsee und vor Bornholm vorwiegend im Frühjahr . Und noch eines , der kleinste Laichreife Dorsch der den Wissenschaftlern ins Netz gegangen ist hatte eine Größe von gerade mal 23 Zentimetern . Natürlich bringt ein 80er Laichdorsch ungleich mehr Rogen ins Wasser als ein 35er . Ich halte die Angelei auf große Laichdorsche auch für sehr fragwürdig zumahl das Fleisch nicht unbedingt das leckerste ist .
Das Problem das wir haben ist nur bedingt die Überfischung sondern vielmehr die Fangmethoden und die schwachsinnige Quotenregelung der EU . Die Fischerei mit schwerem Rollergeschirr macht ein Schleppangeln selbst über Steinreichen Meeresgrund problemlos möglich , was hierbei für Schäden am Meeresboden entstehen braucht Jahre um sich wieder zu erhohlen . Ein Schleppnetz hinterlässt eine Schneise der Verwüstung , zertrümmerte Muschelbänke , abgemähte See und Tangwiesen und nicht zuletzt Steine die über den Boden grollt werden , zestören den Lebensraum und damit die Nahrungsgrundlage der der Dorsche nachhaltig . Die dänische Steinfischerei (da stammen auch die Steine der Molen von Heidkate bis zum Schönberger Strand her und das sind hunderttausende) trägt ebenfalls zur zerstörung dieses Lebensraumes bei . Die andere Seite ist , wo werden eigendlich die Dorschfänge der Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischer erfasst , die ihren Fang direkt von Bord im Hafen verkaufen . Ich glaube kaum das ein Nebenerwerbsfischer seine tatsächlichen Fänge ordnungsgemäß angiebt .
Oder wie kann es angehen das dänische oder niederländische Kutter ihre Restquoten vor unser Haustür einfahren dürfen . Wenn überhaupt irgend etwas Sinn macht , dann ist es die Erfassung aller Fangdaten (Berufs , Nebenerwerbsfischer und Angler ) und eine daraus resultierende Fangquote .
Eine größere öffnung der Netzmaschen und eine Einschränkung des Schleppens mit Rollergeschirr .
Absolut weltfremd ist die anhebung des Mindestmaßes für Angler auf 38cm . Die Fischerei kann durch änderungen am Fanggerät die Größe der Fische selektieren , wir können das am Strand nicht . Meiner Meinung nach ist ein 35 cm Dorsch durchaus in der Küche zu verwenden und ich mache lieber nach 10 35 ern schluß und habe was für die Pfanne als diese zurück zu werfen und einen großteil davon verenden zu lassen . Die Meinung eines Fischereibiologens war, das Mindestmaß für Dorsche (nur für Angler) ganz aufzuheben und dafür eine Fangbegrenzung auf 10 oder 15 Stück einzuführen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@ andreas
du hast mal wieder super geschrieben !!!!!
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
ich mag den typen vom institut für ostseefischerei zwar nicht gerne,
aber einige sachen waren sehr interessant die er erzählte.


----------



## nordman (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

35 cm dorsche mitnehmen? himmel hilf, unter 50 nehme ich gar nichts mit.

meinetwegen kann es fuer 3-5 jahre ein ttales fangverbot geben, an das sich alle zu halten haben, also auch die angler. danach dann ausweisung von schongebieten.


----------



## a.bu (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Na , Hut ab !!! Leider fange ich am Strand nicht ganz so viele 50er . Ich hoffe nur Du setzt keine 35 (ab Januar 38 cm ) Dorsche zurück denn dann machst Du Dich strafbar . Solltest Du allerdings einen Trick haben nur Dorsche jenseits der 50er Marke zu fangen dann lass es uns wissen , die Boardis wären Dir sicher dankbar .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Na , Hut ab !!! Leider fange ich am Strand nicht ganz so viele 50er . Ich hoffe nur Du setzt keine 35 (ab Januar 38 cm ) Dorsche zurück denn dann machst Du Dich strafbar . Solltest Du allerdings einen Trick haben nur Dorsche jenseits der 50er Marke zu fangen dann lass es uns wissen , die Boardis wären Dir sicher dankbar .
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Hi Andreas,
danke wiedermal für Deine klasse Aussage,dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. #6 

*Aber* ,den Trick mit den 50 Dorschen hätt ich auch gerne gewußt :q  :q 

Gute Nacht dann

Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,

natürlich sollte es einen Schutz für den Dorsch geben, ob per genereller Schonzeit oder per Begrenzung mehr bewirkt werden kann, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Wo wir uns ja (fast) alle so einig darüber sind: warum wird immer noch drüber geredet? Ist das nicht ähnlich müßig wie die Maul-Gymnastik unserer Herren Politiker?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: den Ü50-Trick wüßte ich auch gern - bis morgen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



> Wo wir uns ja (fast) alle so einig darüber sind: warum wird immer noch drüber geredet? Ist das nicht ähnlich müßig wie die Maul-Gymnastik unserer Herren Politiker?


Weil es leider nicht so einfach ist, alle Faktoren und alle Beteiligten so zusammen zu bringen, dass wirklich was Sinnvolles dabei rauskommt. 
Schon alleine in der BRD ist Politik immer eine Kompromisseinigung, auf EU - Ebene ist das noch viel mehr der Fall.
Dass im Fall "Dorschschutz" eine Kompromisslösung nicht zum Ziel führen kann, sollte jedem klar sein.
Bei den vorhandenen Strukturen und Interessengruppen wird sich da aber leider schnell nichts ändern lassen.
Da muss ein grundsätzliches Umdenken bei der Bewirtschaftung einsetzen und denen, die bisher wirtschaftlich davon leben auch eine ALternative geboten werden.
Ansonsten wird man nie alle Gruppen unter einen Hut bringen.


----------



## guifri (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Zitat:"Und noch eines , der kleinste Laichreife Dorsch der den Wissenschaftlern ins Netz gegangen ist hatte eine Größe von gerade mal 23 Zentimetern . Natürlich bringt ein 80er Laichdorsch ungleich mehr Rogen ins Wasser als ein 35er . "

Es kommt nicht nur auf die Menge des Laichs an!!!!!!!

Das ist doch ebenfalls Bestandteil des Problems, dass die Größe der geschelchtsreifen Fische abnimmt!

Siehe Link: http://www.zeit.de/2004/37/Bild_Vasa


"Zitat von a.buNa , Hut ab !!! Leider fange ich am Strand nicht ganz so viele 50er . Ich hoffe nur Du setzt keine 35 (ab Januar 38 cm ) Dorsche zurück denn dann machst Du Dich strafbar . Solltest Du allerdings einen Trick haben nur Dorsche jenseits der 50er Marke zu fangen dann lass es uns wissen , die Boardis wären Dir sicher dankbar .

Gruß Andreas !"

Das Wedeln mit dem Gesetzbuch hilft hier auch nicht weiter |gr: ...Recht und Ordnung ist ja gut und schön, aber nicht jedes Gesetz macht Sinn und ersetzt gesunden Menschenverstand (und das ist m.E. noch harmlos ausgedrückt)...Hier versucht wenigstens einer seinen Teil an der Bestandserhaltung beizutragen..Ob´s Sinn macht oder nicht, sei einfach mal dahin gestellt... 







http://www.fao.org/documents/show_cdr.asp?url_file=/docrep/005/v9878g/v9878g00.htm


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@all, zu diesem Thema,

ich kriege das Kotzen. Ein Berufsstand, der mit so einem Mördergeschirr den Meeresboden gnadenlos umpflügt, und alles Leben vernichtet, nennt sich Fischer? Raubbau ist das. Wo ist da der Unterschied, zwischem einem Wilderer, der in afrikanischen Nationalparken, Naturschutzgebieten, Elefanten und Nashörnern den Garaus macht? Ich sehe den nicht.

Gruß...Peter

P.S. Habe großen Respekt vor dem Berufsstand eines Fischers. Aber auch da gibt es leider viel zu viele Idioten, die ihren eigenen Ast absägen.


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@a.bu und heiliger johann:

es wurde gefragt, mit welcher methode ich mir beim brandungsangeln dorsche unter 50cm vom haken halte. die habe ich nicht. deshalb u.a. habe ich mit dem brandungsangeln aufgehoert. macht mir persoenlich keinen spass, fast nur im verhaeltnis zu der groesse, die so ein fisch erreichen kann, jaemmerlich kleine fischchen zu fangen.

das vielleicht mal als anregung, ob diese angelart wirklich sinn macht.


----------



## kabeljau (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

solange die fischer scherbretter benuzen und damit die fauna unter wasser in wüsten verwandeln, solange wird sich der fisch nich erholen können.

selbst in den fjorden von norwegen zerstörn die damit alles. einen tag nen kutter im fjord = 2 tage pflanzen an der oberfläche und angeln kannste knicken. selbst die jungfische sind weg. der fisch wird zu fischmehl gemacht, damit der zuchtlachs schnel wächst.#d und aldi den schön billich anbieten kann.

aber jammern und labern. |bla: |bla: 
das is doch so als wen man ne kuh auf ne betonfläche stelt und sich fragt, warum sie nichs frisst.;+ 
naja das meer is groß. man hat noch ne ganze menge zu tun um alles da platt zu krigen.:r


----------



## haukep (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@Petipet: Da stimme ich Dir 100%ig zu, das IST Raubbau, aber die Wurzel des Problems liegt ja gar nicht bei den Schiffen, die dann den Fisch auf diese unschöne Methode aus dem Wasser holen, sondern es liegt tief in unserer Gesellschaf verwurzelt, denn schließlich ist die Bevölkerung der "Auftraggeber" der Morde, denn als diesen kann man es hier getrost titulieren. Steigende Weltbevölkerung und steigender Wohlstand führen immer mehr Menschen in die Gelegenheit sich Fisch als Nahrungsmittel leisten zu können und wo Nachfrage herrscht, wird dann auch schnell ein Anbieter sein.

Was den Vergleich mit Afrika angeht, kann ich Dir nur zustimmen und wenn ich den "Spaßfaktor" mal außer Betracht lasse, bin ich sicher, dass in den Gebieten der heutigen Nationalparks immernoch wie wild um sich geschossen würde, wenn es nicht Gesetzte dagegen gäbe, die von den Rangern auch scharf kontrolliert werden.

In den Meeren ist das leider nicht so ohne weiteres durchsetzbar, denn die Wasserfläche ist einfach zu weit um sie zu kontrollieren, zumindest auf die herkömmliche Art und Weise...

In der neuen EU-Verordnung für die Fischerei, die in diesem Jahr in Kraft tritt ist ja unter anderem festgelegt, dass jeder Kutter ein Ortungssender an Bord haben muss, sodass man ganz einfach die Position nachvollziehen kann. ein Fisher bezeichnete dies auf NDR zwar als "Stasistaat", aber das finde ich persönlich etwas überrieben, schließlich würde man die Beobachtungsflüge der Ranger im Wildpark ja auch nicht als VoPo-Gehabe bezeichnen....

Es ist also auf den einen Nenner zurückzuführen: Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.

Es müssen nur einige Kriterien aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Sicherlich muss zum Einen in der Bevölkerung ein Umdenken einsetzten, was die Fischpreise angeht, dann muss auch akzeptiert werden, dass Fischer Subventionen erhalten müssen, wenn sie sich einschränken lassen und zuletzt muss auch das Bewusstsein für die Situation des Fischbestandes geschaffen werden.

Erst wenn diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind, macht es wirklich Sinn, politisch über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Schonbezirken und/oder Schonzeiten zu debattieren.


----------



## guifri (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



> Es müssen nur einige Kriterien aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Sicherlich muss zum Einen in der Bevölkerung ein Umdenken einsetzten, was die Fischpreise angeht, dann muss auch akzeptiert werden, dass Fischer Subventionen erhalten müssen, wenn sie sich einschränken lassen und zuletzt muss auch das Bewusstsein für die Situation des Fischbestandes geschaffen werden.



1. Das Bewusstsein ist doch da und dann gehört das mit den fischerhaltenden Maßnahmen auch an erste Stelle...

2. In der Bevölkerung muss kein Umdenken ansetzen, damit ist nichts gewonnen bzw. das dauert zu lange....

3. Ob Fischer Subventionen bekommen müssen? So ein Hartz IV für Fischer kann von mir aus kommen...

4. Petipet hat schon recht. In vielen anderen Branchen mit deutlich mehr Mitarbeitern gibt es zwar auch Gezeter, aber es werden Fakten geschafffen...
Wäre das Meer Eigentum einer Firma und die Fischer alles Angestellte, würden die Fischer teilweise betriebsbedingt auf der Straße stehen und die Firmeninhaber sich um den Bestand der Fische kümmern, um auch künftig noch Ertrag daraus erzielen zu können...

Eine Durststrecke wird nicht überwunden, in dem man sofort die ganze Flasche leertrinkt!


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> @a.bu und heiliger johann:
> 
> es wurde gefragt, mit welcher methode ich mir beim brandungsangeln dorsche unter 50cm vom haken halte. die habe ich nicht. deshalb u.a. habe ich mit dem brandungsangeln aufgehoert. macht mir persoenlich keinen spass, fast nur im verhaeltnis zu der groesse, die so ein fisch erreichen kann, jaemmerlich kleine fischchen zu fangen.
> 
> das vielleicht mal als anregung, ob diese angelart wirklich sinn macht.


ich glaube den sinn jeder einzelnen angelart braucht man nicht lange erklären. denn es ist bei jeder der gleiche-nämlich SPAß !!!!
und das brandungsangeln hat nun wirklich sehr viele fans gefunden.


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:"Und noch eines , der kleinste Laichreife Dorsch der den Wissenschaftlern ins Netz gegangen ist hatte eine Größe von gerade mal 23 Zentimetern . Natürlich bringt ein 80er Laichdorsch ungleich mehr Rogen ins Wasser als ein 35er . "
> 
> Es kommt nicht nur auf die Menge des Laichs an!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## guifri (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

um es noch mal einfach auszudrücken...

kleine laichende fische produzieren dauerhaft auch ausgewachsene kleinere fische...


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@agalatze: aber dennoch ist das brandungsangeln quasi eine gezielte angelei auf jungfische. finde ich nicht gut.


und dass das brandungsangeln viele fans gefunden hat, ist der andere grund, weshalb ich es nicht mehr mache. an manchen tagen ist es ja schwierig geworden, am ostseestrand einen freien platz zu ergattern. solche massenveranstaltungen sind nix fuer mich.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,



> kleine laichende fische produzieren dauerhaft auch ausgewachsene kleinere fische...


Für diese Aussage würde ich gern mal wissenschaftlich fundierte Beweise einsehen können.Am besten speziel auf Dorsch bezogen.



> aber dennoch ist das brandungsangeln quasi eine gezielte angelei auf jungfische.


Du meinst , da von vornherein feststeht das nur Kleinvieh gefangen werden kann?;+  Das ist für mich der Grund mit dem B-Angeln ab nächstes Jahr aufzuhören.Bei allem Spass den ich dabei habe , solange fast alle Dorsche unter 50cm sind ist der Reiz für mich verloren.


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

nee, sieh das doch nicht so eng. ich hab ja geschrieben, dass es MIR keinen spass macht, ueberwiegend 30-50cm dorsche zu angeln, dazu noch in einem wahren menschenauflauf. ihr koennt ja machen, was euch spass macht, ist doch kein problem.

und das ding mit den kleinwuechsigen nachfahren kleinerer fische ist wissenschaftlich belegt. ist doch logisch: wenn man ueber jahrzehnte hinweg bevorzugt die fische faengt, die die veranlagung zu groesserem und schnellerem wachstum in sich haben und auch mit ihrem erbgut an ihre nachfahren weitergeben, dann ist doch klar, dass die kleinwuechsigeren immer weiter ueberhand nehmen werden. ein problem weltweit.


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> @agalatze: aber dennoch ist das brandungsangeln quasi eine gezielte angelei auf jungfische. finde ich nicht gut.
> 
> 
> und dass das brandungsangeln viele fans gefunden hat, ist der andere grund, weshalb ich es nicht mehr mache. an manchen tagen ist es ja schwierig geworden, am ostseestrand einen freien platz zu ergattern. solche massenveranstaltungen sind nix fuer mich.


@ nordmann
also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass du ganz schön arg argumentierst.
ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich dreist sowas zu behaupten.#d 
denn brandungsangeln bedeutet nicht nur jungdorschangeln, sondern auch plattenangeln,aale,maßige dorsche und viel mehr !!!!!!!
und es ist ja nicht so, dass ausschließlich minis gefangen werden.
ab 35 cm ist ein dorsch maßig


----------



## guifri (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@gunnar

Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler...Folge einfach dem oben erwähnten Link, habe ihn hier noch mal reinkopiert..Zumindest scheint es für den nordostarktischen Kabeljau zu gelten, durch Laborversuche mit einer anderen Fischart scheint zumindest ein Zusammenhang zu bestehen...

Siehe Link: http://www.zeit.de/2004/37/Bild_Vasa


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

und das ding mit den kleinwuechsigen nachfahren kleinerer fische ist wissenschaftlich belegt. ist doch logisch: wenn man ueber jahrzehnte hinweg bevorzugt die fische faengt, die die veranlagung zu groesserem und schnellerem wachstum in sich haben und auch mit ihrem erbgut an ihre nachfahren weitergeben, dann ist doch klar, dass die kleinwuechsigeren immer weiter ueberhand nehmen werden. ein problem weltweit.[/QUOTE] 

in gewisser maßen hast du mit deiner these recht. so ist es uns bei vielen süßwasserarten bekannt. wir sprechen dann von verbuttung.
bei den dorschen sieht es zum glück nicht so aus !
muss dich leider enttäuschen. allerdings würde das den dorschbestand rein zahlenmäßig ganz schön nach vorne bringen. aber da es keine dorschverbuttung gibt ist es auch kein thema


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> @gunnar
> 
> Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler...Folge einfach dem oben erwähnten Link, habe ihn hier noch mal reinkopiert..Zumindest scheint es für den nordostarktischen Kabeljau zu gelten, durch Laborversuche mit einer anderen Fischart scheint zumindest ein Zusammenhang zu bestehen...
> 
> Siehe Link: http://www.zeit.de/2004/37/Bild_Vasa


 
bei vielen fischarten mag das stimmen, aber beim dorsch den wir aus unserer ostsee kennen ist es nicht so.


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

ja, ab 35cm ist er massig...und er kann 1,30m lang werden, mindestens.

sei doch mal ehrlich mit dir selbst: wieviel % aller fische, die du an der ostsee aus der brandung holst, sind etwas anderes, als dorsche von unter 50 cm? ich behaupte einfach mal (ohne es zu wissen) das das alleine mindestens die haelfte ist. so war es bei mir jedenfalls.

stell dir mal vor, du wuerdest bei dir zu hause im suesswasser so angeln, dass du ueberwiegend kleine oder sogar untermassige hechte faengst. macht doch niemand, oder?

ihr koennt doch gerne weiter brandungsangeln machen, ist doch kein problem, ausser fuer die dorsche , fuer mich ist das jedenfalls unbefriedigend.


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

und verbuttung ist schon wieder etwas anderes. wenn naemlich in ermangelung natuerlicher feinde zum beispiel, der bestand einer fischart in einem gewaesser zahlenmaessig so gross wird, dass das nahrungsangebot in diesem gewaessersystem nicht mehr ausreicht, damit alle individuen normal gross abwachsen koennen.

mein freund joerg ist fischereibiologe, und der hat mir die geschichte mit den immer kleinwuechsiger werdenden fischvorkommen erklaert. der denkt sich das doch nicht aus!

ich werde mich aber mal schlau machen, dass ich das mal schriftlich kriege.


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ab 35cm ist er massig...und er kann 1,30m lang werden, mindestens.
> 
> sei doch mal ehrlich mit dir selbst: wieviel % aller fische, die du an der ostsee aus der brandung holst, sind etwas anderes, als dorsche von unter 50 cm? ich behaupte einfach mal (ohne es zu wissen) das das alleine mindestens die haelfte ist. so war es bei mir jedenfalls.
> 
> ...


 
ich gebe dir uneingeschränkt recht, damit dass die dorsche kleiner werden, aber in diesem falle ist es auf den geburtenstärksten zwei jahren der letzten 15 jahre zurückzuführen. die kleinen sind natürlich sehr hungrig und fressen alles was ihnen vor die linse kommt. ist natürlich für uns branungsangler lästig,aber für den bestand mal wieder etwas erfreuliches wie ich finde.
das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass die nächsten jahre auch wieder so stark mit dem nachwuchs werden.
und jeder angler wird sagen, dass er lieber einen noch größeren fisch gefangen hätte. 
ich muss sagen, dass dieses jahr auch extrem große dorsche aus der brandung gefangen wurden. bei diversen wettkämpfen wurden fische bis max 88 cm gefangen. und immer waren fische von mind. 70 cm dabei.
ich finde das super ! und damals wurden auch nicht nur 80 cm dorsche aus der brandung gefangen oder ?!


----------



## guifri (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@agaltze

dein wort in gottes ohr...

aber auf welchen quellen beruht deine these, dass das ausgerechnet für ostseedorsche nicht gelten soll?


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> und verbuttung ist schon wieder etwas anderes. wenn naemlich in ermangelung natuerlicher feinde zum beispiel, der bestand einer fischart in einem gewaesser zahlenmaessig so gross wird, dass das nahrungsangebot in diesem gewaessersystem nicht mehr ausreicht, damit alle individuen normal gross abwachsen koennen.
> 
> mein freund joerg ist fischereibiologe, und der hat mir die geschichte mit den immer kleinwuechsiger werdenden fischvorkommen erklaert. der denkt sich das doch nicht aus!
> 
> ich werde mich aber mal schlau machen, dass ich das mal schriftlich kriege.


 
natürlich denkt er sich sowas nicht aus, aber die fische haben keinen anderen gene nur weil sie schneller aus dem wasser gefangen werden.
ist mir schon klar dass es keine verbuttung ist,denn sowas ist "fast" ausschließlich in geschlossenen gewässern möglich.
wenn du infos haben möchtest kann ich dir gerne welche geben.
oder du unterhälst dich aus spaß mal selber mit den jungs vom institut für ostseefischerei und forschung.
da ist mega interessant ind sehr informativ


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

was heisst damals? ich kenne das auch nicht anders als jetzt. nur mit weniger anglern. das war schoen. heute macht das jeder. aber zum glueck nicht da, wo ich jetzt wohne...:q


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

ich finde es aber trotz unterschiedlicher meinung super klasse wie wir hier diskutieren.
bringt richtig spaß !!! und in dem punkt dass der dorsch hilfe braucht sind wir uns alle einig


----------



## guifri (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

richtig...


----------



## nordman (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

korrekt.#6


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

hehe...genau


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Nabend,


> durch Laborversuche mit einer anderen Fischart scheint zumindest ein Zusammenhang zu bestehen...


Eben....*Scheint.....!*Aber nachgewiesen? 
Ich geb gern zu:Vieles erscheint logisch.Aber genauso viel wird mit Vermutungen und Verallgemeinerungen "rumgeworfen".Ist nicht gerade befriedigend................. Auf der Anderen Seite...........Wenn *DER *Beweis 100%ig gebracht wurde , kann es zu spät sein.Bringt uns also auch nicht weiter.....................Mist.............

@Aga,


> bei diversen wettkämpfen wurden fische bis max 88 cm gefangen. und immer waren fische von mind. 70 cm dabei.


Gut und schön ! Aber das sind doch heutzutage Ausnahmen.Regelmäßig müssen die gefangen werden.Doch wie sieht's aus? Alle Welt klagt über die kleinen Nemos.Durch dessen Massenauftreten gleich von guten Beständen zu sprechen?? Ich weis nich..............


> und damals wurden auch nicht nur 80 cm dorsche aus der brandung gefangen oder


Richtig! Nur war damals dasVerhältnis groß - klein andreasherum wie heute. Und das halt ich langsam für bedenklich.Geht ja nich erst seit diesem Jahr so.


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@guifri und alle Boardies,

kristallklar ja. Der Dorsch braucht Hilfe. Freue mich, dass man so echt klasse diskutieren kann, ohne das das Thema aus dem Ruder läuft.

Respekt - Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@ nordman
In MeckPomm hat der Dorsch 38cm Mindestmaß! Aber es stimmt schon. Das Verhältnis zu größeren Dorschen ist vom Boot ungleich höher, als vom Land (Strand) aus. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

@ Gunnar
Du willst mit dem B.Angeln aufhören? Das kann ich kaum glauben, oder hast du ne gute Pille gegen die Kotzerei auf See gefunden? (grins)
Schau mal in meinen Thead über die Ostseekarte von MeckPomm 2005 rein. Es lohnt sich wirklich. Es ist einfach kaum zu glauben.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@ gunnar
mir liegen zahlen der bestände vor. deshalb kann ich sagen dass wir die letzten beiden jahre einen bombenstarken nachwuchs hatten. wir mussten uns einen vortrag über den ganzen kram anhören.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@Aga,

Gut , nun ist der Nachwuchs demnach da. Gilt es also ihn zu schützen.Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.Über das "WIE"..................



@Rolf,
Ganz aufhören .......hm , sicher nicht.Aber solange nur Ergebnisse aus der Kinderstube zu erwarten sind mach ich "Pause". Die Luft ist einfach raus.
Und wegen der Pille...................Ich weiß genau warum du so scheinheilig fragst. *LOL*


----------



## a.bu (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin Leute ,

ich bin zwar kein Wissenschaftler , aber ich habe meine Fänge aus der Ostsee seit 1982 dokumentiert und behaupte einfach mal das der Dorschbestand im Bereich der Kieler - Bucht seit Jahren so gut ist wie lange nicht mehr . Das massenhafte Auftreten der kleinen Dorsche ist nicht aussergewöhnlich und wiederholt sich alle paar Jahre . Der Grund ist sehr einfach , alle 6-10 Jahre strömt bei bestimmten Windlagen salzhaltiges Nordseewasser in die Ostsee . Für das reifen des Dorschlaiches ist ein hoher Salzgehalt des Wassers eminent wichtig , ist er zu niedrig sinkt ein großteil der Rogen zu Boden und vermodert .
Da aber im letzten Jahr ein gewaltiger Wasseraustausch stattgefunden hat und somit ideale Bedingungen zum reifen der Rogen gegeben sind , haben wir in diesem und werden wir in den nächsten Jahren ein vermehrtes Aufkommen an Jungfischen haben .
Was ich aber ja nun richtig ******* finde , ist der Spruch man sollte doch das Brandungsangeln an sich in Frage stellen da hier unverhältnismäßig viele Kleinfische gefangen werden . Da ich ja Gott sei dank auch im Besitz eines eigenen Bootes bin weiß ich wie viele Dorsche vor allem in den Monaten Juli , August und September beim Pilken untermaßig sind bzw. die 50 cm Marke unterschreiten . 
Also erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen .
Und was die Verwertung des Fanges angeht , ich kenne niemanden der das Filet eines 65 Dorsches dem eines 40er vorziehen würde auch wenn man davon vielleicht ne Scheibe mehr braucht . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,

bei allem Hin-und-her bleibt aber doch zu bedenken, daß man grad beim Brandungsangeln wirklich viele kleine Dorsche verangelt #c was nützt es dem 34.5er, wenn er kurz nach dem release kieloben schwimmt? 
*DAS *nützt höchstens den Möven...

Es muß etwas für den Bestand getan werden, schon klar - aber was kann der Brandungsangler anderes tun, als zu einer bestimmten Zeit einfach nicht zum Brandungsangeln zu gehn? 
Natürlich angeln wir nicht gezielt auf Jung-Dorsche, aber sie sind nunmal die Haupt-Beute, ob wir wollen oder nicht |uhoh: und selbst wenn es dem Just-for-fun-Brandungsangler gelingen mag, die Hälfte seiner U-35er so zu releasen, daß sie überleben, auf den Veranstaltungen zählen schon 351mm...

Es ist und bleibt sehr sehr schwierig...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

naja so schwierig ist das nicht michaelb.
der bestand ist zur zeit wirklich sehr gut. zumindest von den jungdorschen.
das problem ist und bleibt, eine regelmäßige nachwuchsversorgnung zu sichern.

und nun stellt euch mal die frage.

schafft man das durch schonzeiten ?
schafft man das durch anhebung der mindestmaße ?

ich sage schlicht und einfach- NEIN !
meine begründung ist folgende...

die schonzeiten bringen leider garnichts,denn nach der schonzeit legen die ganzen schlepper wieder los und machen die ostsee platt wie ein fußballplatz. die wenigen laichplätze und lebensräume der dorsche werden immer wieder zerstört. so können die wenigen dorsche die noch geeignete plätze finden zwar laichen,aber auf dauer wird alles an lebensraum genommen.

das mindestmaß wieder zu erhöhen bringt auch nur minimale erfolge, denn so können die kleinen wieder schwimmen wenn sie nicht gerade gestorben sind,aber die großen sehr wichtigen fische werden weiter entnommen. 

wenn jedoch sogenannte schutzgebiete eingerichtet werden in denen das fischen ganzjährig verboten ist, dann können dort eine menge dorsche und andere fische und wassertiere einen dauerhaften lebensraum erschaffen. die unterwasserfauna würde sich wieder erholen und diverse laichvorraussetzungen wären wesentlich besser als jetzt.
denn den dorschen fehlen optimale laichplätze,da sie von den schleppern wieder und wieder zerstört werden.
diese schutzzonen (habe mal berichte dazu gesehen aus den usa) wurde sogar mit altem schrott usw... gepuffert. so können sich die fischer gänzlich abschreiben dort zu fischen. der schrott würde die netze nicht durchkommen lassen. dazu finden die fische in diesem schrott wiederum bedeutende lebensräume. bei den amis war der schrott, alte autokarossen usw....

das ganze ist wie mit den wracks die wir in der ostsee haben. da zieht auch kein fischer seine netze drüber,weil er angst um seine netze hat. 
und jeder der mal auf den wracks geangelt hat,weiss welche größen die dorsche dort erreichen. das soll keinesfalls großkotzig klingen,aber meter dorsche sind oft kein problem. und wir reden hier von der deutschen ostsee !!!
die fische finden dort schutz und nahrung ect...


----------



## Lotte (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jedoch sogenannte schutzgebiete eingerichtet werden in denen das fischen ganzjährig verboten ist, dann können dort eine menge dorsche und andere fische und wassertiere einen dauerhaften lebensraum erschaffen. die unterwasserfauna würde sich wieder erholen und diverse laichvorraussetzungen wären wesentlich besser als jetzt.
> denn den dorschen fehlen optimale laichplätze,da sie von den schleppern wieder und wieder zerstört werden.
> diese schutzzonen (habe mal berichte dazu gesehen aus den usa) wurde sogar mit altem schrott usw... gepuffert. so können sich die fischer gänzlich abschreiben dort zu fischen. der schrott würde die netze nicht durchkommen lassen. dazu finden die fische in diesem schrott wiederum bedeutende lebensräume. bei den amis war der schrott, alte autokarossen usw....
> 
> ...


moin-moin,

obwohl es schwer sein dürfte ausreichend große schutzgebiete entlang der ostsee zu schaffen, finde ich diesen aspekt bzw. gedankengang sehr sinnvoll #6 #6 #6 !!! wir sprechen dabei ja nicht von einem feld so groß wie ein fußballfeld!!! es müßte sich dann auch über etliche hundert hektar erstrecken!! schrott gäbe es sicherlich zu genüge!!! es ist dann nur die frage, ob dabei auch alle beteiligten staaten mtmachen würden!!!


----------



## Benni (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Aga  #6

ich denke auch ,daß Schutzzonen mit das beste Mittel zum Erhalt des Dorschbestandes sind .


----------



## Agalatze (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt für interessierte.
da haben sich nämlich schon einige kluge köpfe gedanken gemacht !

http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/Aktuelles_News/Presse/presse.html


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hallo Andreas,



> Was ich aber ja nun richtig ******* finde , ist der Spruch man sollte doch das Brandungsangeln an sich in Frage stellen da hier unverhältnismäßig viele Kleinfische gefangen werden


Bevor ich jetzt voreilig losschreibe ,  ................Worauf bezieht sich diese Aussage?
Eine *direkte Infragestellung *kann *ich *bis Dato nicht erkennen.


----------



## Agalatze (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

ich denke mal auf die aussage dass brandungsangler alles jungfischkiller sind !
das war von mir natürlich jetzt auch etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt, da ich den wortlaut nicht mehr weiss.
aber so in etwa wurde das geschrieben. das fand ich auch nicht klasse


----------



## xstsxxfxn (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
ich hoffe Ihr hatte ein beschauliches Weihnachtsfest. 
Ich dachte ich lasse auch mal meinen Gedanken freien Lauf zu diesem Thema:

In unzähligen Boards und Foren immer wieder diskutiert Schonzeit ja oder nein…
Wenn wir als Angler umdenken und uns weigern mit Kuttern mit zufahren die in den Monaten von Januar bis März die Laichgebiete der Dorsche anfahren und uns selber 
zwingen ein gewisses Maß zu halten dann haben wir schon viel zur Problemlösung 
beigetragen. Nur sehr zustimmend beipflichten kann ich den Äußerungen von a.bu
hier im Board zu diesem Thema!!!. 
Schön einen Mann wie Dich in unseren Reihen zu haben.

Das Mindestmaß raufzusetzen von 35 cm auf 38 cm halte ich auch für sehr fatal,
denn wenn früher der Angelfreund am Strand 7 oder 8 Dorsche zwischen 35 cm und 38 cm
gefangen hat ist er zufrieden nach Hause gefahren. Heute fängt er dann 20 Fische zwischen 
35cm und 38 cm, wovon 4 oder 5 das neue Maß erfüllen, den Rest setzt er schonend zurück und trotzdem sterben der größte Teil der Fische. Dann doch lieber der menschlichen Ernährung  zugeführt und somit sinnvoll verwandt. Eine Fangbegrenzung nach Stückzahl
würde ich auch für sinnvoller halten.

Auch wäre es möglich den Fischer einen sinnvollen Nebenverdienst zukommen zu lassen
wenn es erweiterte Schonzeiten gibt. Seit Jahren ist das kommerzielle Spülen von Wattwürmern im deutschen Ostseeraum verboten und das Geld für die Wattwürmer fließt in die Kassen der niederländischen Wattwurmzüchter. Viel sinnvoller wäre es, zu sagen dass die deutschen Fischer in einen vernümpftigen Rahmen, der festzulegen wäre, Wattwürmer spülen dürfen um diese dann an die Meeresangler zu veräußern und so zu einem sinnvollen Zubrot zu kommen. 

Nur deutsche Politiker und ihre selbsternannten Umweltschützer sind nur großartig im Erlassen von Verboten und sinnlosen Vorschriften, eine nützliche Zusammenarbeit
die beiden Seiten zu gute kommt vermisse ich leider in den meisten Fällen. 
Ein wenig Hoffen lassen einen da die doch sehr positiven Ansätze in dem neuen Fischereigesetz in Mecklenburg/Vorpommern und die sehr gute Zusammenarbeit 
mit oberen Fischereibehörde in Kiel.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## a.bu (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin Gunnar ,

das war der letzte Satz in Beitrag 28 , der mich so auf die Palme gebracht hat . Mir stinkt diese fehlende Toleranz unter uns Anglern sehr . Ich habe z. B. ein absolutes Problem damit im Frühjahr hier im Hafen Heringe zu Pilken , denen beim anlanden der Laich aus dem Bauch quillt oder wenn einige Leute mit 12 Ruten Meerforellen schleppen . Also habe ich für mich entschieden , diese Angelarten nicht auszuüben . Welche Angelart wir praktizieren , können wir zum Glück noch größtenteils selbst bestimmen . Wohin es aber führt wenn ein Angler auf den Anderen zeigt , sieht man doch deutlich an dem Zerwürfnis VDSF-DAV . Alles was das bringt sind Neid , Missgunst
und immer neue Einschränkungen und Bestimmungen . Ist doch klar , wenn irgend jemand einem Umweltfutzi im Ministerium der vom Angeln keine Ahnung erzählt das Pilken umweltschädigend ist weil Tonnenweise Blei und Kilometerweise Schnur in der Ostsee verklappt wird ,so wird davon immer irgend etwas hängen bleiben und dieser Mann wird ewig seine Vorbehalte haben . 
Ich bin mir völlig sicher das einige Leute die der Angelei nicht sonderlich zugetan sind , genüßlich unserer Forum studieren und fleißig Munition sammeln um sie bei Gelegenheit gegen uns einzusetzen . Diskussion und Meinungsaustausch sind gut , aber eine Angelart zerreden weil man Ihr nicht zugetan ist ist schlecht .
Hoffe es ist nicht ganz so schlimm das ich hier ein wenig vom eigendlichen Thema abgekommen bin .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## nordman (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@a.bu: schade dass du nicht unsere erfrischende diskussion verfolgt hast, sondern dich ueber meinem satz aufregst, den ich als denkanstoss geschriebenn habe.

ansonsten: beitrag 37. alles klar?


----------



## a.bu (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@ Nordman : hab die Diskussion schon aufmerksam verfolgt , denke eigendlich wollen wir alle das gleiche . Leider kommen einige Sachen immer falsch "rüber" also Schwamm drüber . 
Wünsche Dir nen guten Rutsch und nächstes Jahr ne Menge 50er ;-))
Gruß Andreas


----------



## nordman (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

danke, ebenso! ich krieg uebrigens garantiert auch noch ein paar 50er vom land aus, aber mit pilker.


----------



## a.bu (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hatte am 23.12  zwanzig Dorsche , 6 untermaßige , 6 zwischen 40 - 48 cm und 8 zwischen 51 bis 57 cm , nicht schlecht für nen durchschnittlichen Brandungsangler , oder ? 
Also bis dann , hat Spaß gemacht der kleine Disputt !!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Mahlzeit,

Sorry das ich noch mal vom eigentlichen Thema abschweife , aber das hier beschäftigt mich nun mal.

@Andreas,


> Wohin es aber führt wenn ein Angler auf den Anderen zeigt , sieht man doch deutlich an dem Zerwürfnis VDSF-DAV . Alles was das bringt sind Neid , Missgunst


Mit dem Spruch haste jetzt einige Punkte auf der Habenseite bei mir gesammelt!
Neid , Missgunst und wenn dann noch Missverständnis dazukommt haben wir den Salat.
Und damit wär ich beim _letzten Satz in Beitrag 28._Ist ein klassisches beispiel für Missverständnis , ......welches , so wie ich es gerade gelesen habe , aus dem Weg geräumt wurde. Schön so!!!

Allerdings,
@Ralf,
Das hier:


> Nur sehr zustimmend beipflichten kann ich den Äußerungen von a.bu
> hier im Board zu diesem Thema!!!.
> Schön einen Mann wie Dich in unseren Reihen zu haben.


Halte ich für unüberlegt.Mit einwenig Mühe kann ich dort herauslesen das alle anderen hier nur "Mist" schreiben bzw. unnütz im Board rumdümpeln.
Und damit so hoff ich bin ich wiederum nur einem Missverständniss aufgesessen.
Ist wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür wie ein kleiner Satz für Verwirrung stiften kann.
Ungewollt!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Und wieder ein Mißverständnis #d ... Ostseefan meinte mit "in unseren Reihen", das Abu jetzt im Vorstand des DMV´s ist und nicht hier im Board...


----------



## xstsxxfxn (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

#6  stimmt Marcel und das a.bu sich einen durchschnittlichen Brandungsangler nennt ist auch nicht schlecht  |kopfkrat 
einer der 10 Besten in Deutschland ist wohl eher zutreffend :q 

wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und viele große Fische in 2005 und vor allen Dingen Zusammenhalt und Harmonie unter uns Anglern
  |laola:


----------



## haukep (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Sehr, sehr interessant


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hier mein Beitrag zum "Thema".
Ich wäre für eine Schonzeit, aber generell für   A  L  L  E !!!
Das heißt für Angler und Fischer.
Eine Zweite Möglichkeit wäre ein zeitliches und regional eingeschränktes Fangverbot. Dort wo die Dorsche laichen, sollen sie Dieses auch in Ruhe tun! Es gibt doch in fast jedem Vereinsgewässer Ruhe- und/oder Schutzzonen.
Das Mindestmaß von 38 cm in MeckPomm finde ich gut, es könnten aber auch gleich 40 cm sein. Das kann man besser messen!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Hi Rolf,

Was willste denn in der Brandung schonen.Die dicken Trümmer sind dort nicht.Kleinvieh dafür genug.Ergo: wirste unter den B-Anglern keine Zustimmung kriegen.Ein Fangverboot für alle , damit die kleinen Zeit haben zum wachsen ist politisch/wirtschaflich/international nicht durchsetzbar.Ein Hochsetzen des Mindestmaßes bringt für den B-Angler auch nichts.Da 80% der zurückgesetzten sowieso verenden.
Da können wie uns hier die Finger wundtippen , der Mops ist gegessen!


----------



## haukep (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

So einfach möchte ich mich damit aber nicht abfinden.... :r


----------



## Agalatze (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

vor allem bringt eine höhersetzung des mindestmaßes nichts.
oder hat jemand eine gute erklärung was das FÜR den bestand bringt ?


----------



## Bison (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/news.php?newsid=138

Falls das noch niemand erwähnt hat...


----------



## guifri (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

nöö...habe ich auch keine erklärung für...

nach "meiner" theorie müsste es ja ein höchstmaß geben...

alles über 50 wieder rein  |uhoh:, dann kämen auch genug nachkommen...

mit meinem nicht vorhandenen wissen, habe ich für viele dinge keine erklärung, aber ein mix aus schonzeit und schongebieten sowie fangbeschränkungen müsste meines erachtens schon erfolgversprechend sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach möchte ich mich damit aber nicht abfinden.... :r


Ja wa willste denn machen?? Mit "gutem Beispiel" vorangehen und deswegen auf's Angeln verzichten?? Mehr bleibt uns ja als Privatperson nicht übrig.


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,

als Brandungsangler eine Schonzeit für Dorsche zu akzeptieren hieße dann aber wirklich komplett auf´s Brandungsangeln während dieser Zeit zu verzichten #c 
Dabei versuche ich mir grad vorzustellen, wie das bei den einzelnen Anglern, bzw bei Veranstaltern und deren Besuchern ankommen würde...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## guifri (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

@michaelb

da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, beim brandungsangeln so schonend zu angeln, dass gefangene dorsche mit ausreichend überlebenschance zurückgestezt werden können, wäre das wohl so...

allerdings weiß ich nicht, kommt der laichende dorsch in reichweite der brandungsangler???

das würde dann wieder eher für schonzeiten UND schongebiete (überwiegend berufsfischer) sprechen.

entschuldigt meine doofen fragen, aber ich bin rheinländer ;-)


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,





			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings weiß ich nicht, kommt der laichende dorsch in reichweite der brandungsangler???


 Das weiß ich auch nicht... aber wenn es eine Schonzeit gibt, dann ist das eben Schonzeit #c  bei Süßwasser-Raubfischen wie Hecht und Zander geht es ja auch #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

die fetten laichdorsche befinden sich fast nie in reichweite !
es kommt aber schonmal vor dass man einen 40er fängt der den bauch voll hat.


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin,

ja-nee, Dickdorsch wird es unter Land nicht geben - m.E. müssen aber auch grad die Nemos geschützt werden um eben eines Tages mal zu einem richtigen Dorsch heran gewachsen zu sein und nicht frühzeitig als Mövenfutter zu enden. Und da eben jene Nemos alles mampfen was sich ihnen bietet und selbst 20er Dörschlein vor 3/0er Haken nicht Halt machen, fürchte ich mal, daß man außer mit einer konsequenten Fang- und in unserem Fall Brandungsangelpause kaum was bewirken kann #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Also Gunnar, es geht nicht in erster Linie darum bei den B-Anglern Zustimmung zu finden, als vielmehr die Bestände zu schonen. Darüber dürfte wohl Einigkeit herschen. Und es gibt nun mal ein "Mindest"-maß und nicht "Höchst"-maß. Damit sollen ebend die kleinen Nemos geschützt werden und ihnen die Möglichkeit zum laichen gegeben werden. Wenn jetzt kleine Dorsche, und wir Angler fangen sicherlich nicht den Löwenanteil an Denen, nach dem Fang zurück gesetzt werden, dann haben einpaar mehr die Chance, größer zu werden. Und die, die nicht zu den "Überlebenden" zählen, dienen als Futtergrundlage für Krabben und Krebse, die ihrerseits wider als Nahrungsgrundlage für die Dorsche dienen. Der Kreis schließt sich. Aber da es bekanntermaßen nicht ganz einfach ist, allen es recht zu machen, dauern manche Entscheidungen ebend recht lange und finden nicht immer die Zustimmung aller (Dorsch-)angler.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Nabend Rolf,

Schlussfolgeung: Wir anglen eh nicht soviel in der Brandung an Kleinfisch das es sich auf den Bestand auswirkt.Und wenn von kleinen die zurückgesetzt werden der Großteil nicht überlebt , ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Meinst du das ?? Dann können wir ja so weiter machen wie bisher und brauchen uns keine Gedanken zumachen.


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Moin @all,

also ich habe im Fernsehen einen Bericht über Dänische Fischer gesehen die während der Laichzeit mit der "Langleine" fischen da der laichfähige Dorsch nicht mehr fressen soll. Es werden zwar Fische mit Laich gefangen aber das sollen nur die sein die sowieso nicht ablaichen würden (der Laich bildet sich zurück). Es soll also bei den Dorschen so wie mit den Aalen sein das die laichfähigen keinerlei Nahrung zu sich nehmen bis sie abgelaicht haben. Der Brandungsangler sollte demnach also auch keine Laichdorsche fangen können (ich habe noch nie einen geangelt). Das mit der Schonzeit würde ich trotzdem begrüßen wenn die Berufsfischer sich auch dran halten würden (könnten) aber das ist wohl kaum durchsetzbar da die Jungs ja davon leben müssen. 
Der Dorschbestand würde sich nur wieder richtig erholen wenn die Fischer ihre Netze in der Laichzeit zu Hause lassen würden (so wie die Dänen) und mit der Langleine fischen würden aber wer will das den Fischern sagen das sie ihren Beruf nur in bestimmten Monaten ausüben dürfen so wie sie es bereits seit sehr langer Zeit tun???? 
Wir Brandungsangler können an den Dorschbestand bestimmt nichts ändern sondern nur die Leute in Brüssel. 
Ich nehme auf jeden Fall weiterhin jeden maßigen Dorsch mit guten Gewissen mit nach Hause und werde ihn mir schmecken lassen da ich weiß das die "paar" Dorsche überhaupt nichts am Bestand ändern können (alle Angler zusammen fangen ca. 0,01% der Dorsche). 

In diesen Sinne "Petri Heil"
mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Gunnar,

ich hätte es nicht treffender auf den Punkt bringen können. Ein   A B E R  gibt es dennoch. Gedanken sollten wir uns immer machen. Hier gehts ja um den Dorsch. Und wenn es vernünftige Denkanstöße  sind, die auch noch zu realisieren sind, dann wäre ich der Letzte, der damit nicht einverstanden wäre.
Wie gesagt. Die Mefo ist nicht so zahlreich und hat eine Schonzeit. Das ist gut so. Über die gewählte Zeitspanne ließe sich streiten, aber der Grundsatz stimmt. Warum nicht auch beim Dorsch? Natürlich sind gerade beim B-Angler die Mefo-Fänge die absolute Ausnahme und der Fang von Nemos die Regel. Aber es gibt ja auch, wie zuvor von mir erwähnt, auch die Möglichkeit von Schutzgebieten. Das könnten dann z.B. Starndabschnitte mit überwiegend Steingrund sein. Wie gesagt. Gedanken machen ist nie verkehrt. Man sollte darüber sachlich diskutieren und einen vernünftigen Schluß finden.


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> obwohl es schwer sein dürfte ausreichend große schutzgebiete entlang der ostsee zu schaffen, finde ich diesen aspekt bzw. gedankengang sehr sinnvoll #6 #6 #6 !!! wir sprechen dabei ja nicht von einem feld so groß wie ein fußballfeld!!! es müßte sich dann auch über etliche hundert hektar erstrecken!! schrott gäbe es sicherlich zu genüge!!! es ist dann nur die frage, ob dabei auch alle beteiligten staaten mtmachen würden!!!


Moin @lotte,

die Tonne Schrott kostet auf dem Weltmarkt zur Zeit über 300 US-Dollar und eine Tonne ist im Salzwasser schnell verschwunden. Uns ist mal ein Frachter mit 30.000 t abgesoffen und es wurden nur 8.000 t wieder aufgefunden da der Rest untem Sand begraben wurde. Solch Schrottberg von 100.000 t hat man gerade die Ausmaße von 100 x 45 x 10 Metern der also auf einer Fläche von 1000 Quadratkilometern nicht wieder zu finden wäre. Man kann vielleicht kleine Flächen damit schützen aber bestimmt keine Laichzonen der Dorsche.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Also meines Wissens nach wurden die Fangquoten für Dorsch im Jahr 2005 gesenkt und im Gegensatz die Quote bei Hering erhöht. Ein richtiger Schritt. Außerdem steht ja auch das Fangverbot für die östliche Ostsee auf dem Prüfstand. Denn die Dorsche laichen ja gerade dort. das heißt östlich von Bornholm. Die Eier schweben dann in einer bestimmten Wassertiefe. Allerdings ist der Untergrund dort wohl recht schlammig und es ist wenig Sauerstoff vorhanden. Wenn die Ostsee weiter aussüßt, dann sinken die Eier zum Grund und können sich nicht entwickeln. Wieder ein Problem mit dem "wir" zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## jiggertom (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Da kann ich nur beipflichten , genau das wäre eine Möglichkeit !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Schonzeit für Dorsche?*

Ich finde auch das für den Dorsch etwa getan werden muss. Schongebiete und grossere Maschenweiten bringen was, wenn diese richtig angesetzt werden. Es nützt nichts wenn Gebiete als Schongebiete ausgewiesen werden, die fuer den Dorsch eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Genauso bringt es nichts wenn die Maschenweite erhoeht wird und am Ende des Schleppnetzt ein Sack ist mit kleinen Maschen, wo der Dorsch zusammengequetscht wird. Genauso bringt ein erhöhtes Mindesmaß nichts, wenn am Strand mit sehr kleinen Haken kleine Dorsche verangelt werden. Hatte erst am Sonntag einen 26cm Dorsch(Codling) auf einen 1/2 Peeler)Strandkrabbe auf eine 4/0 Haken. Wenn ich merke das Codling Alarm ist angel ich grundsätzlich ab Größe 4/0 bis 6/0 . Die Masse der Brandungsangler angelt höchstens mit 2/0 eher sogar unter 1/0 Haken. Da sollte auch ein Umdenken erfolgen! Genauso sollte bei Veranstaltungen ein erhöhtes Maß angesetzt werden. Fische, die dann zwischen dem  gesetztlichen Mindestmaß und dem erhöhtem Maß liegen, werden nicht zur Wertung zugelassen. Wieviele Fische würde das retten.
In England funktioniert das. Die Masse der Dorsche in meine Gegend haben leider ein Maß von 20-35cm. Wenn diese bei Veranstaltungen auftreten, dann sieht ihr auf einmal alle Angler , wie sie ihr Hakengröße ändern auf 6/0 und grösser. Und selbst daran gehen diese kleinen Dorsche. Allerdings haben diese dann nur den Haken im maulwinkel und können ohne Blutvergiessen zurückgesetzt werden. Selbst von hohen Klippen oder hohen Piers. Dann werden diese entweder mit dem Kiemendenkel im Krallenblei eingehängt und abgelassen oder mit einem Releasenetzt zurückgesetzt. Und das ohne Schaden! Und jeder sollte ungedingt sein gesundes Maß haben, wann er aufhöhrt zu angeln. Es ist wirklich nicht werbung wenn einige hier 100 Dorsche und mehr an einem Tag erlegen und diese dann ablichten, als wenn es Schlachtvieh ist!!! Ist bestimmt kein gutes Bild für uns Angler. 

Übrigens in England haben wir nur 33cm Schonmass. Habe allerdings noch keinen englischen Angler erlebt der einen Dorsch unter 40cm mitgenommen hat, eher sogar erst ab 50cm.


----------

